# Winter Protection -- Done!



## clodola (Feb 24, 2011)

Got the bat mobile done on Saturday; really happy with the result!

■ Snow Foam Car 
■ Rinse car 
■ Pro Hand Wash using the two bucket Method 
■ Grit guards and lambs wool mitts Used 
■ Wash Wheels with Non Acid Wheel Cleaner 
■ Wash Wheel Arches, Lower Arches 
■ Door Arches, Door Shunts/hindges cleaned 
■ Car hand dried 
■ Car clay barred 
■ Exterior rubber and plastic trim dressed and protected 
■ Alloy wheels polished and sealed 
■ Tyres Dressed 
■ One Application of sealant applied 
■ One Application of Wax applied (Collinite No. 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax) 
■ Interior Fragrance


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks lovely that does.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks well,nice work. Onyx does not hold up to road salt though and we get plenty of that over here!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking very nice indeed.


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Looks well,nice work. Onyx does not hold up to road salt though and we get plenty of that over here!


yea 2 coats of collinite 476 is what i have used getting ready for winter, our salty roads just dont like our rustless panels  i also used 476 on my wheels to protect them too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Tasty...:thumb:


----------



## clodola (Feb 24, 2011)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Looks well,nice work. Onyx does not hold up to road salt though and we get plenty of that over here!


She is going into storage at the end of the month so asked for Onyx 

Ian normally uses Collinite No. 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

ok so you applied Colli then Onyx ?

I was just getting a little lost with your list then seeing Onyx in the pics....


----------



## clodola (Feb 24, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> ok so you applied Colli then Onyx ?
> 
> I was just getting a little lost with your list then seeing Onyx in the pics....


Sorry for the confusion , I asked for Just Onyx! Normally Ian would use Colli

Want to try Cquartz or Wolf Chemicals body wrap next! After Black light and V7 ; I am converted to Nano technology!


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice job. Good to see white plates on the back of cars on here for a change.


----------

